# OK To Fly Cialis & Novadex To Hawaii??



## majorpain (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey guy's,
Does anyone know if I can take my bottle of liquid Cialis and liquid Novadex with me to Hawaii or will I have trouble without a prescription? I plan on flying to Hawaii in two weeks for a vacation.


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2006)

majorpain said:


> Hey guy's,
> Does anyone know if I can take my bottle of* liquid* Cialis and liquid Novadex with me to Hawaii or will I have trouble without a prescription? I plan on flying to Hawaii in two weeks for a vacation.


Ummmmmm do you ever watch or read  the News son????


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 27, 2006)

Liquids and gels are OK in checked baggage.  They'll be confiscated if found in carry-ons.


----------



## Purdue Power (Aug 27, 2006)

I had a bottle of liquid Cialis in my checked luggage on a flight to Miami.  There was a card in the bag saying that it had been randomly screened and the bottle was still in there.  The top had popped off and some had spilled out, but that may have just been because of the pressure changes.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 28, 2006)

Just keep it packed, not carry-on. You don't want to be like Rush and get busted with ED meds and no script.


----------



## majorpain (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey thanks for the input guys. I guess I'll just pack the bottles in the pouch with my hair clippers and put the pouch in my suitcase for check-in. Maybe I'll even peel off the labels, they'll just think it's clipper oil or some kind of cleaner.


----------

